# Funcion "Ceiling" en español?



## pepesoto@chihuas (Nov 1, 2002)

Hola grupo, buenas tardes. Alguien sabe cual es el equivalente de "Ceiling" en español?
Salu2 a todos!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 2, 2002)

Es MULTIPLO.SUPERIOR


----------

